

Intel Sandy Bridge, disappoints on Linux - igravious
http://semiaccurate.com/2011/01/02/sandy-bridge-biggest-disapointment-year/

======
rbanffy
> No drivers were provided for any flavor of Linux, and none were available
> short of building from source on our own. We do not feel this meets any
> reasonable standard for 'available'.

You can always complain your favorite distro doesn't build for non-existent
hardware...

Come on. It's not like it's been available for any meaningful amount of time.
Besides, building a kernel is not exactly rocket science, specially under
Ubuntu. If you feel threatened by the required tools, maybe Linux is not the
OS for you.

And, BTW, if that will be the biggest disappointment of 2011, I'm relieved. I
only wonder how it will work with Wayland.

~~~
igravious
We're a far cry from 10 years ago, and I salute all the work done by all the
volunteers, hackers & enthusiasts but now that the corps are drinking the
koolaid I hope they deliver on their promises :)

~~~
rbanffy
Nobody promised to write drivers for hardware that's not released. If you are
a big corporation deploying Sandy Bridge servers (highly unlikely - nobody is
in a big hurry to deploy on servers with chips launched yesterday) you
certainly have the human resources required to grab a kernel, grab the pieces
and assemble it all together. Unless I misread the announcements, everything
will be available by next Monday.

